# Convert an M&P 40 to an 9mm



## kmaultsby (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an S&W M&P 9mm which I love and I want to purchase a backup for USPSA and IDPA events. But I also want to purchase a 40 S&W version for home protection. What I would like know is there barrel conversion out their were If I purchase a 40 caliber is there 9mm conversion barrel out there that will work with the M&P.:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Search the M&P forum over at mp-pistol.com. There's a few posts there on the conversion.


----------



## chutestrate (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm just speculating it might be hard because of the size of the breach face. I'm referring to the part of the slide that the primer sits against. The .40 cartridge is larger, so I would think you need a different slide.


----------

